

Find Photos For Your Blog In Three Easy Steps - bwaldorf
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/05/wylio/

======
bootload
_"... Wylio founder Dan Evans tells TechCrunch that the startup plans on
adding more features like customizing the color of the Flickr photo credits,
tracking photo use as well as building the option for user accounts in near
future. ..."_

I've specifically chosen a license to try and block companies like this.

 _"... We may use third-party advertising companies to serve ads when you
visit our website ..."_ ~ <http://wylio.com/legal.html#tos>

Does the Creative Commons by-nc-nd preclude companies using images in this
manner?

~~~
DanEvans
As you can probably guess, I'm on the Wylio team. Since we're not sure about
that aspect of the CC license yet either, we recently changed Wylio's search
parameters to exclude the non-commercial CC licensed photos.

We are very concerned with doing things properly and want to make sure we're
operating within both the letter and spirit of CC licenses and copyright law.

Thanks for voicing your concerns, I hope this response is helpful!

~~~
bootload
_"... Since we're not sure about that aspect of the CC license yet either, we
recently changed Wylio's search parameters to exclude the non-commercial CC
licensed photos. ..."_

Thanks Dan.

 _"... As you can probably guess, I'm on the Wylio team. Since we're not sure
about that aspect of the CC license yet either, we recently changed Wylio's
search parameters to exclude the non-commercial CC licensed photos. We are
very concerned with doing things properly and want to make sure we're
operating within both the letter and spirit of CC licenses and copyright law.
Thanks for voicing your concerns, I hope this response is helpful! ..."_

It is, you're going down the right path. Regs PR

------
da5e
Don't know the legalities but it sure is convenient. Is there a photo
processor service like this for one's own photos?

~~~
DanEvans
Stay tuned.

